# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Karakteri politik i drejtshkrimit

## Albo

ALBERT DOJA

Gjatë veprimtarive përkujtimore me rastin 50- vjetorit të Kongresit të Drejtshkrimit, shumë zhurmë u bë në rrjete sociale e në media mbi çështjen e standardizimit dhe njësimit të drejtshkrimit të gjuhës letrare shqipe.

Me këtë rast po shkëput disa refleksione që kam paraqitur mes të tjerash edhe mbi këtë çështje në fjalën e dhënë në Kuvendin e Studimeve Albanologjike, 25-27 nëntor 2021 (https://youtu.be/5buwp-GBJ0M).

Standardizimi dhe njësimi i drejtshkrimit të gjuhës letrare shqipe nuk është vetëm çështje shkencore gjuhësore, por para së gjithash një çështje politike e kushtëzuar historikisht nga pikësynimet imperial-kolonialiste austriake dhe nacional-komuniste vendase.

Njësimi dhe standardizimi i gjuhës shqipe ka pasur gjithmonë qëllime të qarta politike. Me fillimet e lëvizjes kombëtare, Kongresi i Manastirit në vitin 1908 u hapi rrugën përpjekjeve të Rilindësve për njësimin e gjuhës e të alfabetit në luftë me administratën otomane, që përpiqej me çdo mjet ta pengonte këtë proces, ndërsa përpjekjet e para shtetërore dhe administrative për njësimin e gjuhës shqipe u kryen nga rrjeti diplomatik dhe administrata ushtarake austriake në kuadrin e asaj që njihet si Komisia Letrare Shqipe e themeluar në vitin 1916 në Shkodër. Ashtu si lëvizja politike e Rilindjes kombëtare apo rrjeti diplomatik dhe administrata ushtarake austriake, edhe fushata e fuqishme e aparatit të propagandës shtetërore nacional-komuniste krijoi kushtet për një standardizim të gjuhës si një domosdoshmëri politike, që u kurorëzua me të ashtuquajturin Kongres i Drejtshkrimit në vitin 1972.

Por asnjë lloj pushteti shtetëror apo administrativ nuk mundet të imponojë kriteret shkencore dhe të përcaktojë se si duhej të ishte dhe as se si u bë standardi i gjuhës letrare. Kështu është dhe kështu ka ndodhur, sepse nuk ka si të jetë ndryshe, edhe me të gjitha gjuhët e tjera të botës, që janë njësuar vetëm në sajë dhe për nevoja të konsolidimit të pushtetit politik, siç është rasti i greqishtes së vjetër nën ndikimin e sundimit politik të Perikliut në Athinë apo rasti i frëngjishtes nën ndikimin e sundimit politik të François I.

Edhe në Shqipëri, pushteti komunist imponoi kushtet për trajtimin shkencor të mbarë çështjeve shqiptare, por cilat teori dhe metoda duhej të përdoren dhe çfarë prurjesh rezultative-koherente ishin të domosdoshme në përputhje me ideologjinë nacional-komuniste, kjo nuk mund të imponohej nga pushteti komunist.

Me fjalë të tjera, standardizimi dhe njësimi i drejtshkrimit të gjuhës shqipe nuk ka të bëjë me natyrën e regjimit të pushtetit komunist, përkatësisht totalitar e diktatorial, ashtu si dhe nuk ka një “diktaturë” të standardit të gjuhës së njësuar që bën të mundur mbijetesën e dinamikave komunikuese në kushtet e një shoqërie të lirë pa diktaturën shtetërore. Thjesht, drejtshkrimi i një gjuhe letrare të njësuar është detyrimisht pjesë përbërëse e proceseve shtet-formuese dhe komb-formuese që përshpejtohen në kushtet e një pushteti politik të konsoliduar

Në këtë kuptim, jo vetëm është naive të mendohet se gjuha e njësuar është “diktaturë” e një dialekti krahinor mbi një dialekt tjetër krahinor, por edhe orvatjet e moderuara apo të zhurmshme për të vënë në diskutim arritjet e drejtshkrimit të gjuhës së njësuar nuk dëshmojnë vetëm rënien e autoritetit diktatorial e totalitar të regjimit komunist.

Pavarësisht nga forma e regjimit, proceset shtetformuese dhe kombformuese përfshijnë dhe nuk përjashtojnë përpjekjet për ndryshime cilësore të vazhdueshme, që janë pa dyshim të shumta dhe të lavdërueshme, kur synojnë mirëmbajtjen dhe pasurimin e gjuhës së njësuar me prurjet dialektore dhe krahinore. Gjithashtu, përpjekje të tilla përfshijnë dhe nuk përjashtojnë pluralizmin politik, lirinë e shprehjes dhe të fjalës, apo diversitetin social e kulturor, kur synojnë përforcimin e proceseve shtetformuese dhe kombformuese në kuadrin e një forme të re të regjimit politik, përkatësisht demokratik.

Megjithatë, orvatjet që synojnë rishikimin e standardizimit dhe njësimit të drejtshkrimit të gjuhës shqipe në kushtet e sotme duket se përsëri nuk kanë të bëjnë aspak me ndryshime të karakterit kërkimor e shkencor gjuhësor, por me ndryshime të karakterit politik e ideologjik në përputhje me kërkesat bashkëkohore. Pikërisht pikësynimi kryesor i orvatjeve të tilla është të vënë në pikëpyetje dhe në fakt ato përpiqen të zhbëjnë procesin politik të standardizimit nacional-komunist të gjuhës letrare, që konsiderohet si një rezultat i pushtetit diktatorial e totalitar të kohës. Edhe pse këto paraqiten si orvatje shkencore apo të moderuara, si dhe sado shkencore e të moderuara qofshin, ka gjasa që këto lloj orvatjesh afrohen më shumë me përpjekjet otomaniste për të penguar njësimin e alfabetit dhe mësimin e gjuhës shqipe që përkrahej nga lëvizja politike e Rilindjes kombëtare.

Procese të tilla ndodhin edhe gjetiu, si për shembull në Francë, ku në kushtet e shkërmoqjes së padallueshme të shtetit dhe nën presionin e vazhdueshëm të ideologjive gjinore radikale ka filluar shkatërrimi i drejtshkrimit të gjuhës frëngjishte nëpërmjet një lloj shkrimi të quajtur inkluziv. Në rastin tonë, këto lloj hamendësimesh mund të jenë ekzagjerime të papranueshme, thjesht sepse nuk jemi në gjendje të shohim ndonjë agjenci politike apo ideologjike prapa orvatjeve të tilla. Por procese të tilla tregojnë se deri në çfarë mase studimet shqiptare janë çoroditur sa herë u është dashur ta fillojnë nga e para trajtimin e problemeve të tyre shkencore. Konkretisht kjo duket se po ndodh si rezultat i ndryshimit të kuadrit botëkuptimor për të kaluar nga ideologjia nacional-komuniste tek ideologjia postkomuniste tranzicionale.

Orvatjet për rishikimin e drejtshkrimit të gjuhës shqipe të njësuar, ashtu si dhe bjerrjet e vazhdueshme dhe zvetënimet e praktikimit të gjuhës së njësuar dhe të sjelljes gjuhësore standarde, sidomos në rrjete sociale dhe në mediat televizive, mund të konsiderohen fare mirë në kuadër të anarkisë sociale, kulturore dhe ideologjike, si rrjedhojë e shpërdorimit të lirisë dhe të drejtave themelore demokratike, që në fushë të komunikimit dhe të drejtshkrimit të gjuhës dikush mund ta quajë edhe si “anarki gjuhësore”. Sidoqoftë, të gjitha së bashku, këto nuk mund të jenë gjë tjetër veçse një shprehje e shkërmoqjes së padallueshme por regresive të proceseve shtet-formuese dhe komb-formuese, si dhe të mbarë sistemit politik e ideologjik të vlerave shoqërore e kulturore kombëtare, gjatë kësaj periudhe të ashtuquajtur tranzicionale.

_* Anëtar i Akademisë Shkencave të Shqipërisë, Profesor titullar i Antropologjisë në universitetin e Lilës, France_

----------

